# Possibly have to move - ANY ADVICE



## LMartinez828 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a U.S. Citizen and my husband is Mexican Citizen..he came to the
.U.S when he was very young.. Right now we are facing the strong
possibility of him being deported.. we have a 4 year old girl and 2 year old
boy children.. We were thinking about the cancun area.. He has a lot of
experience working in restaurant. I was worried about the job market
for myself.. I am a 24 year old female.. I am fluent in english, and
spanish, as well as conversational in italian. I have strong customer
service skills, amongst many other things. We are trying to figure out best
area for us to go, especially to find employment and decent pay to live
on. Dont know how much would need to live at a good level over there
working. Also to put children in a good school. I've also heard problems
getting work permits, depending on job. Would the process over there
be any easier for me since I am married to a Mexican Citizen? Also any
light you could shed on places to live, jobs etc. would be greatly
appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the forum and I am sorry to hear about your immigration problems. From what I gather and from people I know, I would have thought that you would have a strong case for your husband to remain in the United States - the fact that he is married to you, an American citizen and has two American children - it doesn't seem right, unless of course there has been other problems.

If the inevitable happens, I am sure that you being married to a Mexican would make it easy to live in Mexico. Here in Argentina, it was simple for me to live here, as I am married to an Argentine.

I am sorry I can't give you any definite answers, but hope that you manage to sort things out.

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You are in an unusual situation, as you should have been able to get him a green card. I hope it all gets straightened out for you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Especially in the current climate, there is no "automatic" right for the spouse of a US citizen to get either a visa or a green card. Chances are, if her husband wasn't legal when she met him, they were going to have problems getting him any sort of visa, no matter how long he had been in the US and however many American children they have.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

I know someone who was illegal in the States for many years and then he married an American and although they had to do a lot of paperwork, he got his green card about a year after they got married. So there has to be another problem and not just the fact he was an illegal.

No doubt a good lawyer can help sort out the situation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> I know someone who was illegal in the States for many years and then he married an American and although they had to do a lot of paperwork, he got his green card about a year after they got married. So there has to be another problem and not just the fact he was an illegal.
> 
> No doubt a good lawyer can help sort out the situation.


The situation with visas and status in the US has been changing pretty quickly the last couple of years. Immigration is a "hot" issue and this is an election year - which means that the different parties are trying to show the voters how "tough" they can be on the issue.

What worked a few years ago may not work now. And immigration attorneys are seriously expensive. It would probably be better to move back to Mexico "voluntarily" so after a while they could submit a request for a green card with no taint from having been refused a visa or having been deported. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LMartinez828 (Mar 6, 2008)

Honestly. There are no other circumstances besides the fact that my husbands mother brought him to the U.S. when he was 10 years old. And we dont have proof of entry. He has no record anything like that. We do have an immigration attorney. Immigration laws have become much stricter since 2001. We have a chance in court however you have to prove exceptional and extremely unusual hardship to myself and children. For the court sending a couple U.S. Citizens to Mexico isnt that bad.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> The situation with visas and status in the US has been changing pretty quickly the last couple of years. Immigration is a "hot" issue and this is an election year - which means that the different parties are trying to show the voters how "tough" they can be on the issue.
> 
> What worked a few years ago may not work now. And immigration attorneys are seriously expensive. It would probably be better to move back to Mexico "voluntarily" so after a while they could submit a request for a green card with no taint from having been refused a visa or having been deported.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, this was only last year. 

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

So, if for instance, you were going back to a much poorer or difficult country, it would be easier for him to stay. Have you asked the attorney what would happen if you moved to Mexico and returned in a few years, as suggested above?

Cancun might be a good choice, because your language, customer service, and restaurant skills will be important there, and the Yucatan is one of the richest, and most expensive, areas in Mexico. What I don't know is whether they will pay an adequate wage.


----------



## LMartinez828 (Mar 6, 2008)

synthia said:


> So, if for instance, you were going back to a much poorer or difficult country, it would be easier for him to stay. Have you asked the attorney what would happen if you moved to Mexico and returned in a few years, as suggested above?
> 
> Cancun might be a good choice, because your language, customer service, and restaurant skills will be important there, and the Yucatan is one of the richest, and most expensive, areas in Mexico. What I don't know is whether they will pay an adequate wage.



yea...once he leaves u.s. there is a 10 year bar from coming back..... we have to file for that period to be waived which is a whole another battle....I've also heard that Puerta Vallarta would be a good place to go.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

LMartinez828 said:


> I]
> Right now we are facing the strong
> possibility of him being deported..


Will he have to wait ten years if you can leave before the actual deportation happens? I gather the government already knows he is illegal and is taking steps.

The other thing you have to check and verify is what you have to do to be able to stay in Mexico and work legally.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

*Don't take it lying down!*

This is a sad case, of which there are probably many. It's amazing that if this was a divorce hearing, the courts would be doing everything in their power to look out for the "welfare of the children", but an immigration hearing? children no longer seem to matter. It appears to me that your husband is the victim of circumstances, which were well outside the control of a ten year old boy. This should be a cake-walk for any lawyer worth his salt.
Good luck, and keep us informed of how it's going.
PS: START GETTING IN THE FACES OF YOUR POLITICIANS, MEDIA OUTLETS ETC!!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a law office that can help him, they specialize in these type of cases. One of the few law firms that really knows what they are doing with immigration. 

DO NOT let him leave the country at any time .
Even if he ends in deportation procedures, it can be reversed.
Contact me directly.


----------

